# fluval peat pellets



## Haus (Sep 29, 2004)

how long does it take for this stuff to tint the water? i had 2 baggies of this stuff in my filter for 3 days, and no colour change, so i doubled the amount today, and several hours later, the water is crystal clear. im not using carbon, and i have ceramic rings and angel hair/floss in the filter. any ideas?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

usually in just a few hours.I would check that floss and see if it is filtering it out.

Also did you use the whole bag of peat pellits???

Also is the peat right on top of the filter set up so its the last pass the water makes before hitting the tank again??


----------



## Haus (Sep 29, 2004)

i used about 2/3rds of the package, the floss is on the bottom, peat in the middle and rings on top. after 3 days, there is a slight tea color, but its only noticeable if you look at it length wise.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

yeah thats about right then.when I use a fluval peat pellit pack I use the whole thing.Your fish can feel the difference of the soft water, and are probually enjoying it.

if you seek a darker color water for looks, the liquid extracts, like kent blackwater expert tend to produce a darker color,but i dont think it lasts as long as the peat pellits.I would add the rest of your pellits...


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> yeah thats about right then.when I use a fluval peat pellit pack I use the whole thing.Your fish can feel the difference of the soft water, and are probually enjoying it.
> 
> if you seek a darker color water for looks, the liquid extracts, like kent blackwater expert tend to produce a darker color,but i dont think it lasts as long as the peat pellits.I would add the rest of your pellits...
> [snapback]1103285[/snapback]​


This may be a dumb question, but does the black water extract stain the silicone in your tank a darker color? I know the malachite green in the ick medications will, because I learned that after using it on my 29 gallon tank. It doesn't look so bad on a small tank, but it would look really bad on a large tank, because it would show up a lot more, being there is more silicone on a larger tank. Thanks.
~Taylor~


----------

